# What age can a youth hunt alone?



## walleyerick

My buddy wants his son to hunt alone this year. He is 15. I told him I didn't think that is allowed. The way I read the digest is that any youth under the age of 16 must be "accompanied by" a licensed adult over the age of 18. The digest basically states that you must be within visual and vocal range and basically an arms length away of the youth. Am I right or can his son scout and set up where ever he wants? This is on private land and the landowner stresses to us to follow the rules and we are all a little unsure of the interpretation of the law. Any help would be welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## LxHunter1983

I have always been told you must be with an adult.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HuntingMIOutdoors

Im 16 now and i have been hunting alone on my private land since i was 14


----------



## walleyerick

I asked this question in the Deer Regs thread also. My buddy wants his son to hunt alone this year and he is 15. Does under 17 must be "accompanied by" in the hunting digest mean that his father only has to be on the property or within unobstructed visual and vocal distance? Some clarification would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dmrbigeshott

HuntingMIOutdoors said:


> Im 16 now and i have been hunting alone on my private land since i was 14


just because you have been doing it since you were 14 doesn't mean it is legal lol Parents legally have to be with the child until they are 16.


----------



## john warren

walleyerick said:


> I asked this question in the Deer Regs thread also. My buddy wants his son to hunt alone this year and he is 15. Does under 17 must be "accompanied by" in the hunting digest mean that his father only has to be on the property or within unobstructed visual and vocal distance? Some clarification would be appreciated.
> Thanks


 thats what it says.


----------



## hunterrep

I understand the law, but think it should be at the descretion of the parent. My son has been bow hunting since he was 12 and hunting with me long before that. He is 16 now and hasn't needed me to sit by his side for the last 2 seasons. I do maintain contact with him, walk him to his stand, and make sure he is buckled in before I leave. This year, I don't think I will even need to do that.


----------



## MERGANZER

The law says arms length when carrying a weopon and hunting. I can't imagine being a parent who loses a child to a hunting accident. On top of that I can't imagine losing a child and then being prosecuted for it as well. Better off following what the guide says.

Ganzer


----------



## Blueump

MERGANZER said:


> The law says arms length when carrying a weopon and hunting. I can't imagine being a parent who loses a child to a hunting accident. On top of that I can't imagine losing a child and then being prosecuted for it as well. Better off following what the guide says.
> 
> Ganzer


The arms length rule is for 9 years and younger. According to the DNR website "if hunter is safety certified and accompanied by an adult (or with apprentice license and accompanied) they may hunt as long as they are within a distance which allows uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact"


----------



## sniperx043

Yup way I always knew it was as long as they could see and yell to them they r fine as long as they r hunter safety certified.. that being said I would think any parent would rather sit with their child and keep things easy then sit 50yrds away and have to constantly watch them.. not only that but its a big part of a kids life to harvest animals at young ages.. y not enjoy it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse

Right from the guide as you found:

All hunters under age 17 must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or an adult designated by their parent or guardian; additional qualifications apply with the apprentice or mentored youth licenses.

"Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice which allows uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact.

(While the above states "Apprentice", it still gives us a definition of "Accompanied by")


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

bucksnbows said:


> I had my first beer when I was 14.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
So did I.... snuck it out to my deer blind on opening day in Rose City.
*All Alone*:yikes:

That was years ago


----------



## QDMAMAN

bucksnbows said:


> I had my first beer when I was 14.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've always contended that you were slow.:lol:


----------



## Andydeerslayer

Straight from the Michigan hunting and trapping digest.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HuntingMIOutdoors

dmrbigeshott said:


> just because you have been doing it since you were 14 doesn't mean it is legal lol Parents legally have to be with the child until they are 16.


i wasnt saying it was legal i was just telling him what i have done


----------



## Spartans8989

Is it same rule for private land? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short

*324.43517 Hunting by minor child; order establishing mentored youth hunting program. *
Sec. 43517. (1) A parent or legal guardian of a minor child shall not permit or allow the minor child to hunt game under the authority of a license issued under this part except under 1 of the following conditions:
(a) The minor child hunts only on land upon which a parent or guardian is regularly domiciled or a parent or guardian, or another individual at least 18 years old authorized by a parent or guardian, accompanies the minor child. This subdivision does not apply under any 1 of the following circumstances:
(i) The license is an apprentice license.
(ii) The minor child is less than 14 years old and the license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm.
(iii) The minor child is less than 10 years old.
(b) If the license is an apprentice license, a parent or guardian, or another individual at least 21 years old authorized by a parent or guardian, who is licensed to hunt that game under a license other than an apprentice license accompanies the minor child. In addition, if the minor child is less than 14 years old and the apprentice license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm, the minor child shall hunt only on private property.
(c) If the minor child is less than 14 years old and the license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm, the minor child hunts only on private property and a parent or guardian, or another individual authorized by a parent or guardian who is at least 18 years old, accompanies the minor child. This subdivision does not apply if the license is an apprentice license or if the minor child is less than 10 years old.
(d) If the minor child is less than 10 years old, the minor hunts only with a mentor in compliance with the mentored youth hunting program established by the commission under subsection (2).
(2) Within 1 year after the effective date of the amendatory act that added this subsection, the commission shall issue an order under section 40113a establishing a mentored youth hunting program. The order shall provide for at least all of the following:
(a) A mentor shall be at least 21 years of age before participating in the mentored youth hunting program.
(b) A mentor shall possess a valid license to hunt, other than an apprentice license, before engaging in any mentored youth hunting program.
(c) An individual shall not be a mentor unless he or she presents proof of previous hunting experience in the form of a previous hunting license, other than an apprentice license, or certification of completion of training in hunter safety issued to the individual by this state, another state, a province of Canada, or another country.
*History:* Add. 1995, Act 57, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 2006, Act 280, Imd. Eff. July 10, 2006 ;-- Am. 2006, Act 282, Imd. Eff. July 10, 2006 ;-- Am. 2011, Act 109, Eff. Sept. 1, 2011


----------



## dead short

walleyerick said:


> I asked this question in the Deer Regs thread also. My buddy wants his son to hunt alone this year and he is 15. Does under 17 must be "accompanied by" in the hunting digest mean that his father only has to be on the property or within unobstructed visual and vocal distance? Some clarification would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Two questions have to be answered first........ 

1. Is he hunting with a regular license or apprentice license?
2. Is it private property where the parent or guardian of the youth hunter is regularly domiciled (lives)?


----------



## walleyerick

Regular Junior license (has had hunter's safety)and he is a guest that lives no where near the property.


----------



## dead short

He needs supervision. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

